# sudo sh /etc/rc



## StarBuck (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Folks,

I was hoping that someone might be able to help me with a quick question.  I use this command below on my laptop to demo the finder rebooting under 10.1 

sudo sh /etc/rc 


I have just updated to 10.2 it does not work I have checked the etc folder and the rc app is in there.  But I get the following error command not found.

Any Ideas?????/


----------



## DMCrimson (Aug 30, 2002)

check the script's permissions...this could be the reason. Also, check the script itself.


----------



## d1taylor (Aug 30, 2002)

Or, be a bit twisted and enjoy what happens when you:

    sudo SystemStarter -g

_disclaimer: you're on your own afterwards!_


----------



## DMCrimson (Aug 31, 2002)

what does that do?


----------



## StarBuck (Aug 31, 2002)

Did sudo systemstarter -g work under 10.1 ????  I cant try this now as I have upgraded both of my machines to 10.2 now.

I thought the files in /etc were applications, sorry if I sound really silly for asking but as my nan used to say if you dont ask you will always look silly.


----------



## d1taylor (Aug 31, 2002)

SystemStarter definitely works under 10.2: it was the /etc/rc file in Jaguar that I was reading when i came up with it.   Do this:

```
$ [b]tail -10 /etc/rc[/b]
# Start System Services
##

# Set language from CDIS.custom - assumes this is parse-able by sh
. /var/log/CDIS.custom 
export LANGUAGE

SystemStarter -g ${VerboseFlag} ${SafeBoot}

exit 0
```
and you can see the invocation of SystemStarter right there!


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 2, 2002)

Under 10.1.5 just execute 'SystemStarter'. The '-g' option doesn't exist under 10.1.5. The /etc/rc file only invokes "SystemStarter ${VerboseFlag}"


----------

